# PsychedelicTs Picture/Video Thread



## patrickbull (Jun 1, 2011)

I decided to get my own picture/video thread going. I have owned or still currently own all these beauties. Hope you enjoy and as always; peace, love and groovy vibes to all!

*VIDEOS:*

*Orange Bird Eaters Mating Pterinochilus murinus
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVBvCgo5RGw[/youtube]

2 Species Feeding on Red Racer Roaches
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVKfxAeqjBg[/youtube]

Female Ball Python Feeding in Bucket*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2T3GzHSEe8[/youtube]

*PICTURES:*

*Mature Male Psalmopeus cambridgei
















Immature Female Aphonopelma hentzi - Modified Fish Bowl Tank




































3 Young Corn Snakes - Different Morphs






Mature Male Chilean Roses Grammostola rosea
























Male Bearded Dragon Sandfire x Hypo yellow
















Mature Female 'OBT's Pterinochilus murinus











































































Adult Female Cobalt Blue Haplopelma lividum














'OBT' Pterinochilus murinus Mating


























Mature Male 'OBT's Pterinochilus murinus






Adult Female Chilean Roses Grammostola rosea


















































Senegal Chameleons















Huge Adult Female Panama Red Rump Sericopelma rubronitens 















Chilean Rose Mating Grammostola rosea











































Ghost Ornamental Poecilotheria pederseni


























Female Ball Python Normal Phase





































Various Spiderlings and Juveniles

























































































































































Immature Mexican Red Knee Brachypelma smithi


















Black Widow Spider Latrodectus mactans
















Young Southern Black Racers





































Various Black Rat Snake Pics including breeding/hatching pics














































































































































































































Southern Brown Recluse Spider Loxosceles reclusa 






















Jumping Spider Phidippus audax











Jumping Spider Platycryptus sp.














Broad-Banded Water Snakes



























Florida Ivory Millipedes










Leopard Gecko






























Emperor Scorpion










Marbled Salamander






Hissing Roaches




*


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm gonna go ahead and edit your video links so they can be viewed here:



PsychedelicTs said:


> *VIDEOS:*
> 
> *Orange Bird Eaters Mating Pterinochilus murinus
> [youtube]hVBvCgo5RGw[/youtube]
> ...


----------



## patrickbull (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you xhexdx! I'll get the hang of posting the vids here. 

A few more to share.

*Praying Mantises and Egg Cases






























Adult Female Arizona Blonde Aphonopelma chalcodes






Adult Female Wolf Spider










Young Broad-Headed Skink














Brazilian Black and White Nhandu coloratovillosus


















Male Ball Python 100% Het Pied




*


----------



## jbm150 (Jun 5, 2011)

PsychedelicTs said:


> Immature Mexican Red Knee _Brachypelma smithi_


You mean auratum, right?


----------



## patrickbull (Jun 5, 2011)

jbm150 said:


> You mean auratum, right?


Yes indeed. Yikes! Thanks lol. I was typing out way to many latin names when I made this thread lol. I think thats all I screwed up.


----------



## patrickbull (Jul 7, 2011)

Young Female Three-Toed Box Turtle































My new Exo-Terra Display cage with Adult Female _Sericopelma rubronitens_. In one pic I threw in my other smaller cage I'll be using for an arboreal. It still needs decoration and my _Heteroscodra maculata_ to grow up.































The _Sericopelma rubronitens_ decided to do some excavation.


----------



## patrickbull (Jul 12, 2011)

Brown Recluse Spiders
















My _G. pulchripes_ finished up molting just past midnight last night. I snapped the pics today.


----------



## patrickbull (Jul 13, 2011)

Various Wolf Spider Pics:



































































My RCF and Normal _Roseas_ wanted to take a few shots today too:
RCF:
















Normal Phase:






---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:08 PM ----------

Metallic Green Tiger Beetle. I've narrowed the genus down to _Tetracha_. perhaps _Tetracha carolina_ or _Tetracha virginica_


----------



## patrickbull (Jul 14, 2011)

My _Brachypelma emilia_ molted today so I snapped a few shots.


----------



## patrickbull (Jul 19, 2011)

It was time to change my H. lividum's substrate. It had been forever since I had even seen this girl.


----------



## patrickbull (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 16, 2011)

wow you collect pretty much everything haha..


----------



## patrickbull (Oct 12, 2012)

While cleaning out my grandmas old shop after she passed I found 2 old Alligator Snapping turtle Shells. No telling how old they are. I have a vague memory of seeing them in there as a young kid. Apparently a field hand caught them on a trot line and killed them to eat. The upper shells were left in the shop for years. One is much bigger than the other. I plan to use them for my biology classes this year. A taxidermist I know is bringing me a skull too. Here are the shells:












































[/b]

---------- Post added 10-12-2012 at 06:49 PM ----------

Took some new pics!

2 Young Male Ball Pythons feeding on rats. One is my normal het pied male and the other is a Pinstripe owned by my friend. We have breeding plans with my big female when the males reach breeding age.


























Very Young Female Pueblan Milksnake.


























The Pueblan's 5 Gallon Terrarium.











Young Wild Caught Cottonmouth. (These are Venomous)

















Bufo alvarius and new dwarf boa and boa pics coming soon!!! Stay tuned!


----------



## patrickbull (Mar 29, 2013)

I got the camera out to take a video of my Pueblan Milksnake and I figured I'd take some pics of various things while I'm at it.

Hatchling Female Pueblan Milksnake_ Lampropeltis triangulum campbelli_ Video

[youtube]hOonFl_tnhY[/youtube]

Hatchling Pueblan Milksnake _Lampropeltis triangulum campbelli_






Adult Hypomelanistic Corn Snake and Normal Corn Snake _Pantherophis guttatus guttatus_
























































Adult Male High-White Albino Corn Snake (pic from the dealer)







_Brachypelma smithi_







_Brachypelma emelia_












_Brachypelma Vagans_

















_Grammostola pulchripes_












_Avicularia versicolor_





















_Thrixopelma ockerti_

















Emperor _Pandinus imperator_ and Asian Forest Scorpion _Heterometrus longimanus_ Tank





















Male Colorado River Toad_ Bufo alvarius_. He has quite a personality. Very fiesty! Will even eat a pinky mice and baby quail. Oh ummmm........psychedelic, as well......;}






















Male Dwarf Boa. _Boa constrictor imperator_ Eating it's first frozen/thawed rat in my care. He wanted to eat in the water bowl. Not sure on locality. I'd guess Sonoran tho....

















Video of the Event
[youtube]MFdsIpt6wEk[/youtube]


7-8 ft. Male Jungle X Coastal Carpet Python_ Morelia spilota_ Can't wait to make a display cage and get a femle.











Not a new snake but a cool pic. Hypo Cornsnake _Pantherophis guttatus_ feeding on frozen/thawed rat. This is a HUGE meal for her.






Male High White Corn Snake





















Colombia Redtail Boa









































Adult Female Mexican Red Rump Tarantula _Brachypelma vagans_ right after molting
















Just Picked up A Trio of 2012 Caulker Cay Island Boas _Boa constrictor imperator _(Dwarf Boas that max out around 4 feet)



























































































Got a great Deal on These New Spiderlings! 












I might as well add my Hawk Rescue Pictures to this Thread. Found this guy with a broken wing so I took him to a Game and Fish bird rehabilitator. He was amazing the few days I kept him. He took chicken right from my hand. Man, I learned why they wear those leather gloves when I picked this guy up on the road.......It was worth it to save such a cool creature tho.
























































Very Young Alligator Eating Crickets
[youtube]rZV79Y0JC_c[/youtube]

Unpacking African Red Trapdoor Spider _Ctenolophus sp_































My _Brachypelma emelia_ molted recently.....Look at that stunning orange and now she has the mask behind the eyes! Best of all I can tell she is going to be a female for sure now!!! Can't wait to breed her. 































*Nhandu coloratovillosus - *Freshly Molted Female. I will be breeding her as soon as I locate a mature male. PM me if you have one!
























































My sons young Koi!




































Mature Male Cobalt Blue _Haplopelma lividum_ Going into females Cage




































And now the results!!! I checked on my *Cobalt Blue Haplopelma lividum* last night and found her with an Egg Sac!!!! I'm extremely excited about this!!!


----------



## poisoned (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow, great collection of all kinds of animals. Seems like you own a small zoo


----------



## patrickbull (Mar 29, 2013)

poisoned said:


> Wow, great collection of all kinds of animals. Seems like you own a small zoo


Well actually thats my dream...... Maybe someday I can have a place for public viewing.


----------



## patrickbull (Apr 3, 2013)

> *Use of Pictures from Arachnoboards or Arachnopics*
> 
> All pictures on Arachnoboards or Arachnopics are copyrighted by either Arachnopets.com or the respective user who posted them. Pictures from either site are NOT TO BE USED *WITHOUT THE PERMISSION OF THE COPYRIGHT HOLDER!!*!


I'd like to give permission to use my pictures. *Any and all pictures I have posted or will post anywhere on this site may be used by any member here however they see fit.* 


My material IS and ALWAYS will be free for use, like any scientific information or images should be. (RIP to the martyr Aaron Swartz) I'd like to ask my fellow members with picture threads to do the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Sep 16, 2014)

That B smithi isn't a B smithi, that's a B auratum or commonly known as a Mexican Flame Knee. And you really have a nice collection too!


----------

